# Aptamil số 3 dành cho trẻ mấy tháng?



## babyhouselove22145 (23/4/21)

*Aptamil số 3 dành cho trẻ mấy tháng?*

_*



*_


Cũng giống như aptamil úc 3, loại sữa từ Anh thường áp dụng chủ yếu cho bé trong độ tuổi tập đi từ 1 đến 2 tuổi. Ở độ tuổi này, các bé đang trong giai đoạn phát triển chiều cao, răng mọc. 


Vì vậy mà với thành phần trong sữa có chứa nhiều DHA và vitamin D sẽ là tiền đề tốt giúp cho xương và trí não hoạt động hiệu quả.


Tuy nhiên để cơ thể của con có thể dung nạp được hết các chất dinh dưỡng có trong sữa, mọi người cần lưu ý cách pha sữa dưới đây.

*Cách pha sữa Aptamil Profutura số 3*

*



*


Khác với _sữa aptamil_ úc số 3 cách pha sữa của Anh cần phải chú trọng đến một số điều kiện cần thiết để đảm bảo các vitamin không bị mất đi. Cụ thể như sau:



*Bước 1*: Sử dụng thìa gạt ngang có trong hộp để đông sữa. Các mẹ cần lưu ý 1 thìa gạt ngang sẽ sử dụng 30ml nước đun sôi. Nước để pha sữa phải là nước có nhiệt độ ~40oC.
*Bước 2*: Đối với bé từ 12 tháng -24 tháng được khuyến cáo lượng dùng chỉ 300ml/ngày (tương đương với 2 cốc)
*Bước 3*: Cho bé uống ngay sau khi pha và dùng trong vòng 2h.

Mọi người cần lưu ý sữa aptamil anh số 3 hộp bạc khi mở nắp chỉ nên dùng trong vòng 1 tháng.  Hộp sữa khi dùng xong nên đậy thật kín và để ngoài nơi sạch sẽ, mát mẻ. Tuyệt đối các mẹ đừng cất sữa vào tủ lạnh sẽ làm mất một số thành phần quan trọng nhé.


Ngoài những ưu điểm kể trên, loại sữa này còn được bán với mức giá phù hợp, không quá đắt. Các mẹ có thể tham khảo giá bán ngay trong phần tiếp theo.

*Giá sữa aptamil số 3 mới nhất năm 2021*

*



*


_Aptamil bạc anh_ số 3 có nhiều loại, mỗi loại thuộc một quốc gia sản xuất khác nhau. Do đó mức giá bán cũng sẽ thay đổi theo từng nơi. Trong các cửa hàng đang bày bán hàng chính hãng hiện nay, giá sữa aptamil anh số 3 đang dao động từ 600.000- 650.000 vnđ/hộp, mỗi hộp 800g.


Trước tình trạng sữa nhái đang được sản xuất và bán tràn lan trên thị trường, mọi người cần hết sức lưu ý lựa chọn các cơ sở uy tín với những đặc điểm được liệt kê trong phần tiếp theo.


----------

